# Lake of the Woods help



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am planning a trip to the Woods, can anyone give a little advice for a fair place to rent a house. I'm looking for a 8-12 man sleeper. The budget is tight for obvious related outdoor reasons, plus school. :beer:


----------



## mnhunter2003 (Apr 22, 2003)

Why would you want to use a guide to come and fish in Minnesota? Almost everyone on this site tells us that G/O ruin the experience for the locals, and that fishing in ND is better then MN fishing. Allright, I won't go there....If you must travel to MN to fish, the lighthouse "gap" area has several places to choose from who rent sleepers. Arnesons Rocky Pt. Is probably the nicest, but is more expensive. Schusters resort out of Baudette is resonably priced, as is the sportsmans lodge. The sportsmans also offers some "night life" as the bite will about stop at dark. If you do an internet search for "ice fishing" Lake of the woods.....you will get a complete list. When are you thinking of heading over?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Like mnhunter said, do a search to find some local resorts. There is more than one place you can find to rent a house, and the rates are usually close to the same. It also depends on what area you want to go. If you are heading to Zippel Bay/Wheeler Point area, try Cyrus or Bayview.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for the help, we will be going probably late January before school starts.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Buffalo bay, HUGE pike and cheap houses to rent.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

GB3 is right, but he hasnt even caught a fish when we went there so, his opinion doenst really matter. But if you want proof of what is there PJ, you can come and look at my pike.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sorry to say it guys but I could careless about those slimy northerns. I like catching walleyes. If I wanted pike I would fish in some of my pike spots. Woods is all about just sleeping out on the ice and partying with the boys. Yes I do freelace Ice fish quite frequenty and have little problems catching walleyes. I like going to places like Lake of the Woods to get away for a weekend. The last few years we have gone to Mille Lacs. Want to try something different. Plus not to get into it but renting an icehouse is completely different then hiring a guide for hunting waterfowl.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Hummmmm........ GF to DL, a lot shorter drive. Hummmmm.... good walleye fishing. You really must want to get away :beer:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I hear ya PJ. Its one of those weekends where you drive 6 hours with the boys to get away and drink. The bonus is being able to sit on the ice all day and catch fish!!


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Im 16 and have been fishing up there since I was really young. We have a cabin at Sprindsteel and its real nice going out there. Here are a few sites just to check out.

http://www.springsteelresort.net/

http://www.wheelerspoint.com/

http://www.zippelbay.com/

there are several more too.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

PJ said:


> Plus not to get into it but renting an icehouse is completely different then hiring a guide for hunting waterfowl.


Really? HOw do you figure? They provide a place to stay, holes drilled, bait, checking on you during the day: THey will move you to a new spot if you are not catching fish: I guess to me a guide is a guide: I am sure you could even find someone to sit next to you and say "take em" if you wanted, however the Use of Electronics has made that guy obsolete.
I have no problems renting fish houses, but to say it is completly different.....I don't think so.
We welcome you to Minnesota, for a budget, I have found Wheelers Point to be the most affordable. Rocky Pt. is the nicest but more expensive: There is a new guy out of Wannaska MN: who has Bob's ice fishing adventures: He is by far the most resonable, just hard to find: Do some checking and I think you could find him.
Good luck.


----------

